
Dynamic Users with systemd - jrepinc
http://0pointer.net/blog/dynamic-users-with-systemd.html
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15419100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15419100)

